# A bit condescending



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

The title... But I agree with it nonetheless!

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/misspelling


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

PandaMan said:


> The title... But I agree with it nonetheless!
> 
> http://theoatmeal.co...ics/misspelling


Excellent resource, it's amazing how many people (myself included,) still get these wrong.

_*PS:* My dyslexia is a great excuse! _


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Thrs a prblm wiv spllng thngs thu wy yu wnt?


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Thrs a prblm wiv spllng thngs thu wy yu wnt?


Lol that's not an over-exaggeration of the grammar of some ostensibly educated people. An A2 student at my college, who is studying English, wrote a petition. Soliciting signatures for a vending machine in our common room. Petition was spelt 'Petichon' and said was spelt 'sed'. English is the first and only language this person speaks!







(He's not dyslexic either...)

*EDIT: *The sad thing is that, the person I mentioned is by no means an exception to the rule. Standards of grammar, spelling and vocabulary are declining at an alarming rate. Personally I'd attribute it to the pathetic notion that teachers shouldn't point out their students' mistakes in their work because it: "Might harm their self-confidence."







This along with the fact that very few children actually read these days - I'm the only person in the form room who's ever reading a book and when I ask my peers about what they read they typically reply that they don't...

There's nothing "condescending" about correcting someone else's spelling or grammar, personally I'm grateful when someone corrects my own (please do BTW!) Because it offers me an opportunity to better myself and saves me from potential future embarrassment!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

I couldn't agree more, Sam


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

PandaMan said:


> I couldn't agree more, Sam


Thank you!







Disagreeing with that and labelling it as patronising just perpetuates the problem I was describing!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

There ya'll go again, I'm goin to the house! Boy did yo se the Laigs on that there gal. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Although spelling and grammar should be learned well in one's youth, by the time one reaches adulthood, what matters is not the form, but the substance behind the words. One learns that differences in spelling and grammar do not necessarily lead to misunderstanding and that petty criticism implying that the writer is poorly eductated achieves nothing but the alienation of someone who might have something important to teach us. In the world of slingshots, there is no correlation between writing skill and shooting skill.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Very well put Dan, let's also remember that many here are not writing in thier native language, how inspiring is that? Takes alot of courage, I'll excuse thier errors if they will excuse mine. It's content that counts.
Philly


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I enjoy writing and reading, spelling is part of that; I've known many illiterate people and it usually has nothing to do with their intelligence. I look at it similarly to talking, if you said something and used the wrong word, it's quite natural to offer an alternative; if someone is un-willing to learn correct english (not un-able) then why should I listen to them? We learn a common language to be able to communicate.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Well, my english is fine, I grew up here, my spelling sometimes is not that perfect, still, I can communicate my thoughts clearly. I am just a high school graduate but yet had a very sucessful career and at 69 years old want for nothing. All I am saying is let's not be so critical of others language skills. The fact that they try and add content to this forum is enough for me and in my opinion should be enough for all. Constructive critisim may be either helpful or hurtful in some situations. Give them a break. If a post annoys someone they have the option of not reading it.
Philly.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> I enjoy writing and reading, spelling is part of that; I've known many illiterate people and it usually has nothing to do with their intelligence. I look at it similarly to talking, if you said something and used the wrong word, it's quite natural to offer an alternative; if someone is un-willing to learn correct english (not un-able) then why should I listen to them? We learn a common language to be able to communicate.


We all need to make an effort; it's in all our interests. On this particular forum, we are dominated by English speakers, which is great for me, but at the same time, I welcome people of all nationalities and languages, even if they cannot write eloquently the Queen's English (just as long as they're teaching me about slingshots and not selling Viagra or Nike shoes).

I am also aware of the need to be open minded. We cannot be too insular about language. Although I speak English and Cantonese and have studied Latin, French and Korean, I speak no Mandarin and I am paying for my kids to learn that 3-4 days a week. As the Chinese economy grows we may find Mandarin becoming the new _lingua franca_. The world economy's language is wont to change. Before English, it was French, before that Latin, then Greek, etc. The switch could become quite tangibly felt within our lifetimes. It would be regrettable if most people in the world considered one not worth listening to because one couldn't speak their particular common tongue. In the world of slingshots for example, there are probably already more Mandarin speakers than English. There's a lot to be learned on the Chinese forums, and if we participate, we'd better hope they're prepared to accept Google-Chinese. Even within the USA, many people cannot write English well and aren't young enough to learn how, and if we ignore them because of it, it will be our loss.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> I enjoy writing and reading, spelling is part of that; I've known many illiterate people and it usually has nothing to do with their intelligence. I look at it similarly to talking, if you said something and used the wrong word, it's quite natural to offer an alternative; if someone is un-willing to learn correct english (not un-able) then why should I listen to them? We learn a common language to be able to communicate.


We all need to make an effort; it's in all our interests. On this particular forum, we are dominated by English speakers, which is great for me, but at the same time, I welcome people of all nationalities and languages, even if they cannot write eloquently the Queen's English (just as long as they're teaching me about slingshots and not selling Viagra or Nike shoes).

I am also aware of the need to be open minded. We cannot be too insular about language. Although I speak English and Cantonese and have studied Latin, French and Korean, I speak no Mandarin and I am paying for my kids to learn that 3-4 days a week. As the Chinese economy grows we may find Mandarin becoming the new _lingua franca_. The world economy's language is wont to change. Before English, it was French, before that Latin, then Greek, etc. The switch could become quite tangibly felt within our lifetimes. It would be regrettable if most people in the world considered one not worth listening to because one couldn't speak their particular common tongue. In the world of slingshots for example, there are probably already more Mandarin speakers than English. There's a lot to be learned on the Chinese forums, and if we participate, we'd better hope they're prepared to accept Google-Chinese. Even within the USA, many people cannot write English well and aren't young enough to learn how, and if we ignore them because of it, it will be our loss.
[/quote]
... it will be our loss.


----------

